# Alec Bradley Medalist Robusto Cigar Review - Made my top 10 list



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I think this cigar is without a doubt in my top ten list, I really liked the way you can taste all of the different types of tobacco that was used ...

Read the full review here: Alec Bradley Medalist Robusto Cigar Review - Made my top 10 list


----------

